# Kenpo in Markham, Toronto



## simonr (Dec 4, 2001)

I have a friend who lives in Markham, Toronto, Canada, who is interested in studying Amercian Kenpo Karate.  Can anyone recommend a suitable school for her to attend in her area?


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 4, 2001)

There was a guy named "Bryan Zarnett" in Toronto teaching but I don't know if he still is.

Do  search on his name.


----------



## simonr (Dec 5, 2001)

GouRonin

Thanks for the tip.  I managed to track Bryan Zarnett down, but he advises he closed his Toronto school about two years ago.

Apparently there are some American Kenpo variations in Toronto, but none that are close to American Kenpo in shape form or thought.

I would be interested to hear from anyone that knows anything about these other styles in Toronto...


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 6, 2001)

I think there is a Kanzen School in Toronto that has not closed down but that organization is run by a child molester. But should you feel the absolute need go to www.kanzenkenpo.com.

Make sure you don't drop the soap.
:angry:


----------



## simonr (Dec 6, 2001)

I guess that would make Gift in Return a technique to avoid during training!


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 6, 2001)

Oh stop!
:erg:


----------

